# Limb Stop or Cable Stop and Accuracy?



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

For those that shoot compound bows competitively, do you prefer a cable stop or a limb stop, and why?

My 3D bow can utilize one, the other, or both - the cable stop backed up with a hard limb stop.

Which might positively influence a good shooting engine, or is it simply a personal preference?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Pick one. Yeah, Hoyt and others have dominated the game across the board, but Elite is on the rise with Levi, Chance and others taking top places in Indoor and 3D. Last in year Pearson owner Dave Tetrick pretty much ruled his class and won at the ASA Classic with a MX2, a limb stop bow....


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

having both is not necessary. limb stops are firmer than cables stops, obviously. either one is OK for me. if using a thumb trigger or rotating a hinge with your fingers either one will produce good shots. it's just a matter of getting used to what the bow has. there isn't enough difference between the two to upset a decently developed shot process.
I would suppose opinions will vary, people tend to think what they have is the best,......and it probably is, for them.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You didn't say what bow you had. Both my Pearson MarXman and MX2 can run right off the cable stops. What I like though is my cable stops are my timing and both are right out in the open (80% letoff). You could set timing with a feeler gage.
The red marks are the tangs or tabs that contact the cables and give timing. The blue, of course, are the limb stops.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

i USE TO SHOOT LIMB STOPS HALF WAY DECENT, I SWITCHED TO CABLE STOPS sorry about the cap lock. I was hot and cold, eventually thought maybe i was inconsistent pulling into a softer back wall. I switched back to a limb stop bow this spring and started shooting much more consistent than i have in the last few years. This is what works for me. I know plenty of other people that shoot cable stops and can smoke me because that's what works for them. You can learn to shoot either but use what works for you.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I appreciate the responses, thank you!

I'm shooting a Bear Arena 34, BTW. And have been exclusively using a Stan's SX3 four-finger thumb trigger release lately.

I stopped by my shop today and they retimed it a smidge, the bottom cam was hitting a bit before the top. So a half turn to get it timed and then we installed the limb stops once again. I had tried them once before, did not like them, and took them off after two days.

Looking back, I was pulling into them way too fast and hard, even trying not to.

Tonight I went back out and after 10 or so warm up shots, it was a different story than before. I pulled more gently at the end and now I really like how they feel. And I tightened up my groups considerably.

So I guess it comes down to personal preference. At least now I seem to have more consistency from shot to shot, as the draw totally stops when I get to the end, so I'll continue to work on a proper release and not torquing the string with my face at all.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

If shooting a hinge, I prefer a cable stop.
If shooting a trigger, I prefer a limb stop.

In the end, it's whatever works best for you and your style of shot.


----------

